# Info on the Toro single stage CCR series



## Spring1898

Greetings all. I am looking into picking up a toro single stage. I used to have an old S-620 that died in a car accident. Dang driver didn't see it.

I have been looking at the CCR series, but am not sure what the differences are between the various models, or where to look it up for that matter. From my limited results it will probably be something like CCR 2000, 3000, 2500.

So does anyone have info as to the differences? And which of these came with adjustable carburetors?

Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1

Hi Spring1898, welcome to SBF, and thanks for your question. While I can't answer your question directly, perhaps somebody in the group can. What I can offer is this link to a manual on Toro Single Stage Maintenance.

This manual will give you information that's helpful for the maintenance, but if you scroll down to the engine application section, you can see first hand which engine was in which model.

http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/wiki-data/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf

Hope that helps a little bit, anyway. Be sure to let us know more about what you decide on.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

I believe you need to talk to detdrbuzzard...he knows Toro!!!! If not he will send you to the right guy on here..
Drop him a post....
Welcome to the forum as well...


----------



## Flannelman

A basic breakdown of Toro CCR Line all are 20 in cuts except for the Powerlite

CCR PowerLite 16in 3hp Tecumseh made late 80's to 90's
CCR1000 3hp Tecumseh Late 80's to 90's
CCR2000 4.5hp Suzuki late 80's to 90's
CCR3000 5.0hp Suzuki late 80's to 90's 
There is a break some where in the mid 90's where they changed model numbers.
CCR2450 5.0hp Briggs 90's to 2ks
CCR3650 6.5hp Briggs 90's to 2ks

There was also the Snow Commander which was 7.0 hp briggs and 24in wide they made them is the 2000's. 

Note they also had different models with and without electric with a crank to rotate the chute or a handle on the chute. 


IF anyone has anything to add please feel free.


----------



## Spring1898

Thanks for the info so far. 
Compared to my old s-620 how do these newer CCR's compare. I have done some looking on youtube and I figured they would be able to throw further than they do. 
Are the CCR's the best way to go, and which would you recommend? Or should I just look for another S-620?


----------



## micah68kj

I have a CCR 2000 and a CCR 2450 and there is *no* comparison between the CCR's and the S series blowers. I also have a CCR 3650 and a Power Clear 38581. The CCR blowers are really nice! I've seen the S blowers in action and for that very reason I stayed away from single stage blowers but That's all changed now. I now have 4 Toro single stage blowers and they are all fantastic machines. Simple, straightforward design and easy to use.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the ccr 2400 and 2500 motors seem to be made by tecumceh. i had an s-620 for a short time and was tired of getting more snow on me than on the grass. the 620 like all the others "s " line use a 2 1/2 hp motor. the ccr 2000 and 3000 generally need a carb or an ignition module


----------



## detdrbuzzard

forgot to answer your question
i would get a 2450, a 3650, or a powerclear


----------



## Spring1898

Thanks for the info. I am leaning more toward the 2000 3000 because I think they were made when the carburetors were still adjustable. For a short time I worked as a small engine mechanic, so carb tweaking is something I am good at. My record is no replaced carbs yet! Just cleaning and soft part rebuilds like seals and diaphragms. My little S-620 was pretty impressive for what it was.

But why do you recommend the 2450 or 3650? What do you find superior to the CCR 2000 - 3000?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Spring1898 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am leaning more toward the 2000 3000 because I think they were made when the carburetors were still adjustable. For a short time I worked as a small engine mechanic, so carb tweaking is something I am good at. My record is no replaced carbs yet! Just cleaning and soft part rebuilds like seals and diaphragms. My little S-620 was pretty impressive for what it was.
> 
> But why do you recommend the 2450 or 3650? What do you find superior to the CCR 2000 - 3000?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


 more power, throws snow farther


----------



## detdrbuzzard

most 2450's and 3650's have a plastic carb that can not be rebuilt, the plastic body goes bad


----------



## Spring1898

So other than the 3650's having more power are the bodies and other hardware pretty much the same?
I have been reading some other reviews on the 3650's saying that some owner prefer the 2000 or 3000, for power reasons, so I suppose mileage may vary. Do you happen to know the displacement of the Suzuki engine?
In the document with the different engine specs, it shows that later 3650's have a higher RPM range. If I was to get an earlier model could I simply adjust the unit to operate in that range?


----------



## Spring1898

micah68kj said:


> I have a CCR 2000 and a CCR 2450 and there is *no* comparison between the CCR's and the S series blowers. I also have a CCR 3650 and a Power Clear 38581. The CCR blowers are really nice! I've seen the S blowers in action and for that very reason I stayed away from single stage blowers but That's all changed now. I now have 4 Toro single stage blowers and they are all fantastic machines. Simple, straightforward design and easy to use.


Out of the ones that you own, which do you prefer, or what differences do you see between them?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the 3650 and 2450 have more power than the 2000
the 2450 and 3000 are clamed to have the same hp
i haven't tryed my ccr 3000 yet.
all parts interchange between the 2450 and 3650 other than the crank and gears that operate the chute
all parts interchange between a 2000 and 3000
i haven't tryed looking up the displacement of the suzuki motor


----------



## micah68kj

Spring1898 said:


> Out of the ones that you own, which do you prefer, or what differences do you see between them?


I just like more power. I really like all of them though. I believe my favorite is the Power Clear but even though the two smaller ones are for sale I could be happy parting with the bigger two and keep the smaller two. They are *all* great machines. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Spring1898

Well so far I have managed to get my hands on a CCR 3650 from the early 2000's, older body style which I prefer. Plastic carb, but so far has not given any problems, probably could be cleaned from the sound of the RPM surge after being released from under load. Works great, just need to compare it to something, which will hopefully be a CCR 2000 this Saturday.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Spring1898 said:


> Well so far I have managed to get my hands on a CCR 3650 from the early 2000's, older body style which I prefer. Plastic carb, but so far has not given any problems, probably could be cleaned from the sound of the RPM surge after being released from under load. Works great, just need to compare it to something, which will hopefully be a CCR 2000 this Saturday.


 the surge seems to be a common problem but not all of them have it. my 2450e has the suge, my 2450r and 3650e ( i haven't uaed the 3650r yet ) do not and all of them still have the original carb


----------



## Spring1898

I was looking at the engine info again, and it looks like the only difference between the 2450 and the 3650 is the RPM's. Since I don't have a 2450, does someone know if they are in fact the same engine? It doesn't make sense that Toro woud have two separate engine designs for the same line.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the 2450, 3650 and snow commander all use the same motor


----------



## Spring1898

So basically you could get a 2450 and make it into a 3650 just by tweaking the throttle control. Good to know if I see any 2450's cheap.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

on the web they are saying that the 2450 has close to 7hp but i really couldn't say. my 2450e is the machine i've used the most and even if its only 5hp i'm happy with it, what ever the amount of snow we have had here the 2450e has handled it


----------



## Spring1898

For what it is worth to the curious. 
I have purchased 3 CCR 2000's, Sold 1, will sell the 2nd, and keep the third.
From what I can tell, the CCR 2000 is a lot quieter than the 3650. The lower RPM of the Suzuki and the lower roar make it nice for the neighbors when I have to blow in the morning. 
As of yet I have not tested the 3650 against the 2000, simply because I have not been able to get new paddles on the CCR 2000 to make a fair comparison

Thanks for all the info I gleaned from the people here.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the real test between the 2000 and the 3650 will be when you get some deep snow. i use both my 2000 and 3650 on snow about 3" - 4" and both worked great but i've had to use my 2450 after a few blizzards over the years


----------



## hddriver1

dead link to engine guide


----------



## sscotsman

hddriver1 said:


> dead link to engine guide


considering the link was posted 4 years ago, that isn't surprising.
I found it archived here:

https://web.archive.org/web/2013012....edu/wiki-data/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf

Scot


----------



## LouC

I've had a CCR 3000E for 18 years bought new. It's been pretty reliable. It's the Suzuki 47p 2 stroke with the Mikuni carb. The issues I have had have been carb related. Eventually what happens is the throttle shaft wears and it starts surging like crazy causing the governor to nearly stick wide open. The same thing happens to the Toro mowers with the 47p and this is how I figured it out. New carb (expensive) is the cure. Parts are expensive for the Zuki engines but they last forever. It's a commercial grade engine. BTW a good source for OE Toro parts is Pats Small engines out in Minnisota. Got an OE ignition coil for a spare for MUCH less than the Toro price. This machine has dealt with every storm thrown at it here in Long Island with some over a foot of snow. They are not that easy to find but some think they are the best SS units Toro ever made. They weigh 20 lbs less that the new 4 stroke units.


----------



## LouC

PS: Toro (and Tecumseh and Lawn Boy) all recommended TCW3 Oil for their 2 strokes because of the low revs and lower operating temps vs other air cooled ope. This results in less deposits on the ports and rings. I use full syn Pennzoil Marine TCW3 .

*Keep in mind that you cannot use the TCW3 in other air cooled 2 stroke ope (like chainsaws, trimmers and blowers) for that you need the more common air-cooled 2 stroke oil rated TC. They run much hotter and at much higher rpms than Toro snow blowers. 
*
PPS: The engine displacement is 121 cc. Small and powerful.


----------

